# L'attesa che il traditore e l'amante non conosceranno mai.



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2012)

Lei aveva scoperto il tradimento, letto gli sms, saputo degli appuntamenti... chiese una spiegazione.
Quella fornita ovviamente fu assurda, un mucchio di panzane assurde, roba da ridere fino alle lacrime, ma le lacrime uscivano senza farla ridere.
Lui giurava, spergiurava, prometteva.
Lei si mise in stand-by. 
L'altra ovviamente non si mise in stand-by... perchè avrebbe dovuto? Era il momento di giocare il tutto per tutto, era assolutamente prevedibile.
Quando la cosa ricominciò... riconobbe subito i segnali.
Perchè non è sempre vero che il tradito non si accorge di nulla, e quando se ne accorge non è sempre vero che fa finta di nulla per proprio comodo: 
a volte si aspetta, non si interviene perchè non c'è nulla che si possa fare, solo aspettare e vedere cosa succede.
Come quando i medici ti dicono dopo l'operazione: vediamo come va nelle prossime 24 ore.
Sai benissimo cosa sta succedendo, sai benissimo cosa può succedere, ma non puoi metterti in mezzo, devi lasciare che la cosa faccia il suo corso,
come un fiume in piena, che travolge tutto e se trova un ostacolo fa pure peggio perchè non si può fermare, lasci che il tradimento vada avanti, 
che lui si viva le sue emozioni, che ti metta da parte, che si dimentichi di te, che continui a mentirti, vuoi vedere fino a dove arriva, 
vuoi che faccia quello che vuole, che possa fare le sue scelte in libertà.
Non è facile. 
Non è facile quando lo vedi cambiare nei tuoi confronti, quando lo vedi uscire e sai dove andrà, e ti scodella la panzana alla quale devi far finta di credere.
Non è facile quando resti da sola e pensi dove è, con chi, e al fatto che lui in quel momento è felice, felice proprio perchè tu non sei nel mezzo.
Non è facile quando lo vedi tornare e ti riscodella altre panzane, e tu pensi solo: ma vai almeno a farti una doccia, che io non debba sentire anche l'odore dell'altra.
Ma sai che non c'è nulla da fare, al massimo puoi dire che hai capito che ci sono problemi, 
che sei disposta ad accettare qualunque cosa ma per favore per favore diciamoci la verità, la verità per favore, senza fare drammi, mettiamoci di fronte alla verità
e comportiamoci da persone civili e rispettose l'uno dell'altro, in nome di quello che è stato.
Lei poteva accettare che il loro amore fosse finito, poteva accettare di non essere più amata, di essere lasciata.
Non poteva accettare di essere l'ostacolo alla felicità di lui, di essere ai suoi occhi non più la compagna, l'amica, la complice, ma solo l'ostacolo da aggirare.
Niente... tutti i tentativi andavano a vuoto, i mesi passavano, poteva oramai dire dalla faccia che aveva il marito se quel giorno si erano sentiti, se si sarebbero visti in settimana.
Poi... si aggiunse un'altra situazione. 
Mammografia... l'esito non arriva... telefonata... signora, dobbiamo ripetere l'esame.
Non era un medico che la chiamava, chi la chiamava diceva solo occorre ripetere l'esame, quando rifarà l'esame poi parlerà con il medico, signora non si allarmi,
guardi l'appuntamento è tra 20 giorni.
Le parole le rimbombano in testa ma non capisce neanche bene il loro significato, fatica a rispondere, segna la data per paura di dimenticarla.
Cazzo, la paura. Paura, pensa ai figli, paura, pensa a chi ha visto morire di cancro, paura, immagina i suoi figli che la vedono sparire un pezzettino ogni giorno, paura.
A chi parlarne, da chi essere consolata, tranquillizzata?
Lui no, lui non deve sapere nulla, no.
Lui non deve sentire obblighi verso di lei, sarebbe un orrore mostruoso legarlo a sè con la paura del cancro, con il cancro: immagina lui che le dice ti amo ma non posso lasciare mia moglie adesso... e loro due che si abbracciano, per consolarsi perchè lei, ancora ostacolo, impedisce la loro felicità... NO.
Scenari possibili:
farà ancora l'esame e andrà bene, in fondo non l'ha chiamata un medico, in fondo potrebbe essere anche una cistina insignificante, assolutamente possibile;
farà ancora l'esame e andrà male, mica vuol dire morire, vuol dire dover combattere una malattia, e lei sta bene, sta bene, è forte, ce la può fare.
Quindi... se anche andasse male... non gli dirà niente, fino a quando sarà possibile.
Oppure lui potrebbe decidere di troncare con l'altra, potrebbe rendersi conto di star facendo una cazzata, potrebbe tornare indietro.
Ma lo deve fare da solo, lui deve decidere, lui deve sentire nel suo cuore cosa fare, libero.
Ogni giorno pensa... ogni giorno passa e non cambia nulla, 20 giorni lunghi, il cuore martella da mattina a sera, paura si somma a paura, che cazzo deve succedere ancora. 
Episodio risibile: anniversario di matrimonio, lui se ne dimentica, lo passa con l'altra, solite scuse... un sospiro, forse un paio di lacrime, c'era di peggio.
Mammografia... signora non gliel'hanno detto? l'altro esame era venuto male, non si vedeva nulla, problema tecnico, difetto, guasto... si mise a piangere, a singhiozzare, senza vergogna.
Altri quindici giorni, esito, tutto bene...BASTA. 
Non poteva andare avanti così, far finta di nulla, dover ingoiare a forza il respiro quando non ti passa dalla gola, far finta di dormire, far finta di mangiare,
far finta di non vedere, di non capire, di credere, continuare a ripegarsi su sè stessa per essere l'ostacolo più piccolo possibile.
Non si può pretendere tanto da se stessi, aveva dato tempo, modo, possibilità, quello che era umano fare l'aveva fatto.
Adesso basta.
Adesso pulizia, era ora di fare pulizia.
E tolse il coperchio dalla pentola.


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2012)

sei una donna che merita tanto e tuo marito non può non saperlo.
un abbraccio


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2012)

Non so se avrei mai resistito a farmi "ostacolo piccolo piccolo".
Non immagino quanta forza ci voglia.
E' uno stillicidio di vita anche solo a pensarlo.

Un abbraccio.


----------

